# Orthotics?



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone use custom footbeds in their cycling shoes? I had an extra pair that are still basically new (probably 25 ski days on them) that were in an old pair of ski boots. So I yanked them out and put them in my MTB shoes. I know Jeff Bokum (boot fitter that made them) makes a lot of orthotics for cyclists. Anyway, I'm sure at my feeble MTB level, they won't make any difference, but I figure they can't hurt. Are orthotics typical for serious riders? I would imagine they are more so for roadies than MTBrs.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2008)

Now that you know I ordered shoes and pedals, you are trying to get another advantage on me:wink:


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd actually expect them to be more popular for MTBing or maybe cyclocross since you'd be doing more walking than in road riding, but as far as I know, they're not very popular.  When you're cycling the force applied to the pedals is much more consistent in magnitude and direction than in skiing/running/hiking or other foot sports.  Not only that but most of the time a lot of your body weight is supported by the seat rather than your foot.

The construction of the sole of the shoe is what's really important.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes i use them and it has helped tremendously


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Now that you know I ordered shoes and pedals, you are trying to get another advantage on me:wink:



:lol: You're on to me...


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Still using them in my new shoes. Not sure how much it helps, but I doubt it hurts either.


----------

